# Orchis graminifolia



## Heather (Jun 12, 2007)

I saw a really cool plant of this growing in a nice bonsai pot tonight. Anyone here grow it? Tips? Do share...inquiring minds want to know. 

Thanks!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 12, 2007)

Apparently it is called Ponerorchis now. Anyway, i grow it without a problem in a peat-moss heavy mix. However, I keep it barely moist and it seems to appreciate that. I hear rot is an issue with this species. Most people tend to grow it in mixes that are fairly light on organics.


----------



## Heather (Jun 12, 2007)

I heard that too, about the rot. 

This was growing just like my Mexi - in a small bark mix in a short bonsai pot....which greatly intrigued me. Come to think of it, there could have been some peat in there. I was thinking at the time it looked like a mix of small bark and broken down bark. It was very cute. 

How about Habenaria radiata? Anyone grow that in a similar way? 

(I know I know, I've gone off the deep end...no worries, just answer and forget it was I who asked....)


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 12, 2007)

Heather said:


> I heard that too, about the rot.
> 
> This was growing just like my Mexi - in a small bark mix in a short bonsai pot....which greatly intrigued me. Come to think of it, there could have been some peat in there. I was thinking at the time it looked like a mix of small bark and broken down bark. It was very cute.
> 
> ...



Mine were going strong in moist African violet mix until I put it outside and pythium destroyed them. I managed to salvage the tubers and they are chilling right now. Maybe it'll work?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2007)

Someone's showing an interest in some interesting species!


----------

